# The one-answer question thread (for Hardware & Buy, Sell, and Trade)



## daniel0731ex (Sep 9, 2010)

Apparently the original one-answer question thread is too crowded that not many people who posted there gets a response fast enough to be useful. 

This is the thread for you to ask simple questions like "Ooo I just bought a cube from lightake how long is it gonna get here?" or "im 12 and wats the best cube in the world?".

:fp


----------



## theace (Sep 11, 2010)

Would it be cheaper to buy a Stackmat timer + Mat set from Lightake or from the official site? Take into account that I'm placing a $230 order on lightake in the next 2 days which will gimme quite some points there. So, after using those points and free shipping and all, will the effective cost be cheaper than the official site which charges shipping?

How much would shipping to India cost form the official site? Has anyone from neighboring areas bought one? Atleast I could get an estimate for shipping that way...


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 11, 2010)

This is nice, but need sometime getting useful to. Because apparantly everyone will go straight to the original One Answer Question Thread when in doubt. Sticky.


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 11, 2010)

On the FII (grey core) it seems that my white stickers are alot better quality than all the others. is it like this on other FIIs or is it my imagination.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> On the FII (grey core) it seems that my white stickers are alot better quality than all the others. is it like this on other FIIs or is it my imagination.



I just checked on mine, and it doesn't seem to be the case. :confused: All the other stickers are colours printed on white, so the colour can easily scratch off. It can't happen on white, though. Is this why?


----------



## Zyrb (Sep 11, 2010)

that and white feels similar to vinyl, but I don't think it is because all the other sides are horrible


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow, you have the best XXX thread ideas ever 

What is the difference between C4Y springs and Maru springs? Are maru springs softer?


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you (or anyone you know) get a GuHong that arrived pre-lubed?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Wow, you have the best XXX thread ideas ever
> 
> What is the difference between C4Y springs and Maru springs? Are maru springs softer?



but the thing is, i don't WANT to make one  The "the XXX thread" threads are stupid (for the person who made it). But then there are all these stupid threads asking questions that could've been answered by searching the forums or should've gone to the one answer question thread flooding the forums, and it's really gettign on my nerves when I couldn't find ANY thread worth reading AT ALL in the first page. It's not like you can't ask questions, but make it actually worth posting.

I think this thread shouldn't even be here, if this forum have the normal "class" in the content.


anyway, answering your question, the maru spring is slightly stiffer, but still much softer overall compared other normal springs because of its length. I Personally think the maru is much superior than c4u.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 11, 2010)

i avg 20ish on y dayan guhong but i recently startd to lie my av (again) but y tiimes are around 24 ish s that just because im not used to it or because my stickers are making my f2l slower(stickers are in bad condition) so my question is should i buy new stickers and which ones do you racommend?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 12, 2010)

Probably because you aren't used to the feel and you're used to having good reverse corner cutting.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 14, 2010)

Is the "new" type-A on Lightake the AV?

Link


----------



## Erzz (Sep 14, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Is the "new" type-A on Lightake the AV?
> 
> Link



No, it's this one  Link


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Sep 14, 2010)

where are the cheapest place to buy v cubes


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 14, 2010)

Tykwondo35 said:


> where are the cheapest place to buy v cubes




Amazon has V-Cubes now for a pretty good price. For some reason they only have the white cubes though.


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 14, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you have the best XXX thread ideas ever
> ...


LOL, not going to say anything off-topic

Yeah, I believe that the maru hardwares are way superior than the C4Y. 
Everything about it is nice!
especially the smexy blue core


----------



## Erzz (Sep 15, 2010)

Ooo I am thinking of ordering puzzles from Lightake, how long will it take to get to Canada?

(seriously though)


----------



## dillonbladez (Sep 15, 2010)

Erzz said:


> Ooo I am thinking of ordering puzzles from Lightake, how long will it take to get to Canada?
> 
> (seriously though)



Not long at all 
2 weeks max, I think. I usually get them around a week.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 18, 2010)

What's this


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2010)

splinteh said:


> What's this



It is a "DIY Speed Cube set - TYPE G in White Body"

What did you think it was?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> It is a "DIY Speed Cube set - TYPE G in White Body"
> 
> What did you think it was?


 
It's a Type A clone.


----------



## Wassaren (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
Is this a version 2


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.29511

What brand is this? I was thinking maybe GuoJia but I wasn't sure.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 25, 2010)

How much money could I get for a White Maru 4x4 with a core alignment problem? It keeps coming out of alignment, which kills my 4x4 times.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 25, 2010)

DeathCuberK said:


> How much money could I get for a White Maru 4x4 with a core alignment problem? It keeps coming out of alignment, which kills my 4x4 times.


 I don't know, but you can fix the misalignment problem by tightening the screws a bit.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Sep 26, 2010)

I already tightened the screws. It doesn't help, it just makes the cube slower. If anyone was actually to buy it, I would sell it for $10.00


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Maru or Dayan 4x4?


----------



## theace (Sep 26, 2010)

THIS


----------



## da25centz (Sep 27, 2010)

So I have a MF8 square-1 (in green, although it doesnt matter) and the top and bottom layers are way too loose. especially the bottom. If i tighten it, then the slice moves become nearly impossible. I've pretty much tightened it as much as I can without stopping slices, and the top layer is okish, but the bottom layer just kind of floats around wherever it wants, and if i flick it with one finger, it will do a U3+

any suggestions on how to make it not suck?


----------



## theace (Sep 27, 2010)

Same issue lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long does the black Lubix Guhong take to ship to the UK?


----------



## Pixel 6 (Oct 29, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> How long does the black Lubix Guhong take to ship to the UK?


 
About 7 days... Give or take. I send them out really quickly, the rest is in the postman's hands. 




- Pixel -


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pixel 6 said:


> About 7 days... Give or take. I send them out really quickly, the rest is in the postman's hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much does the EMS shipping cost?


----------



## demma (Oct 29, 2010)

Wassaren said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MF8_12_Color_Sticker_Polygonal_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_Black_-29189
> Is this a version 2


Yes.


----------



## clover (Oct 30, 2010)

why are there two different types of F-IIs? I got one with a grey core and light stickers and a brown core with darker stickers. the grey core one seems to be better.


----------



## demma (Oct 30, 2010)

clover said:


> why are there two different types of F-IIs? I got one with a grey core and light stickers and a brown core with darker stickers. the grey core one seems to be better.


I don't think there are two types, where did you gat them?


----------



## clover (Oct 31, 2010)

demma said:


> I don't think there are two types, where did you gat them?


 
i got them both from lightake with the same packaging.


----------



## cyoubx (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I have a wonderful puzzler cube. Is there any way to open up the centers?


----------



## y3k9 (Oct 31, 2010)

what kind of pyraminxes do Brúnó Bereczki and Yohei Oka use?


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 31, 2010)

I couldn't find the cube ID thread so I guess this is the right thread.
Does anyone know what cube this is?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 31, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I couldn't find the cube ID thread so I guess this is the right thread.
> Does anyone know what cube this is?


 
the cube ID thread is at the speedcubing questions forum. I dunno why the mods moved it...

anyway, that cube is an Alpha III-f.


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 31, 2010)

Should I lube my mini 52mm alpha cube with jig-a-loo? I'm afraid the edges will melt when i break it in.


----------



## demma (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone knows if V-Cubes store makes some discount for christmas? I want to buy a V7 soon.
Thanks.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 5, 2010)

demma said:


> I don't think there are two types, where did you gat them?


 
There are. Although I haven't heard of one with a brown core. The first one (I believe) had a really thin and small blue core, and the screws were really long. The other one was a grey core and normal-er sized screws.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 5, 2010)

I believe the blue core was an earlier (inferior) run, but you'll probably only get the newer one now.


----------

